# Anything But talking about cheating....



## brat30 (Dec 7, 2011)

So I'm sorry for those of you that have cheating spouses, it really sucks But Lets talk about somthing eles for a change, Tell me alitle about yourself (where your from) some hobbies you may have, What your Doing for Christmas?? My name is Dannielle, I love sewing,Shopping,Gardening,the Wii fit I have a Sheltie (William)who's 4 and a Chiwhawha who's 1 (Zenna). I Hope we can have a "Lighter chat" this might help take our mind off troubling matters,:smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't read your post in that crazy font color


----------



## brat30 (Dec 7, 2011)

its says im sorry that so many people have been cheated on but lets start somthing new to chat about, Whats everyones hobbies, professions, names etc...somthing diffrent its like this is turning into a Jerry springer show lol


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

okay since cheating is only physical according to you...



What are you wearing?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! *cheers*
Next up, a wife cheats on her hubby with a midget! 

Tripods for the win! :rofl:


----------



## brat30 (Dec 7, 2011)

would u DROP IT ALMOST JEEZE!!!


----------



## brat30 (Dec 7, 2011)

sORRY IM NOT INTO CYBER SEX.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

What the....


:rofl:

Why are you yelling?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I blame JellyBeans, she made me argue with her


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, AR... let's not argue anymore. It's killing our relationship. 

LOL.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

only when you go NC with pit


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Tell us how you met your significant other Brat? Were either of you in a relationship at the time?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pit has been MIA lately. I think he's blowing me off. Oh gosh, maybe he's met another internet woman? LOL.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm an artist and I live in New Orleans. 
I participate in several art shows a year and recently I have been working the indie film circuit as a set designer. 
I love to read, cook, walking through my lovely old neighborhood and photographing it, play with the dogs and make crafts.

On my husband's nights off, we usually have coffee with friends, go to a movie or hang out at home watching Netflix. 
We attend ballet and live theater on a regular basis. 
During football season, Sundays are devoted to football and we go to Saints games as we've had season tickets ever since we were married.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Pit has been MIA lately. I think he's blowing me off. Oh gosh, maybe he's met another internet woman? LOL.


I'll blow you off.  rawr.

Oh wait, this isn't our PM...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You're a mess, Dark. LOL.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

brat30 said:


> So I'm sorry for those of you that have cheating spouses, it really sucks But Lets talk about somthing eles for a change, Tell me alitle about yourself (where your from) some hobbies you may have, What your Doing for Christmas?? My name is Dannielle, I love sewing,Shopping,Gardening,the Wii fit I have a Sheltie (William)who's 4 and a Chiwhawha who's 1 (Zenna). I Hope we can have a "Lighter chat" this might help take our mind off troubling matters,:smthumbup:


I'll play! 

Currently reside in the desert, but I am 100% southern belle. I miss green trees, warm summers, lightening bugs, and the smell of fresh cut grass of where I'm originally from. ::sigh::

Hobbies?? Well, I am a professional artist - who is to burnt out on the professional side of things. I create art for my enjoyment and pleasure now, and not for deadlines, finicky clients and competition. I am old school... I actually use medium instead of digital tools/enhancements. I also love photography and automechanics. (I know, strange combo).

Anyways, I currently work in the hospitality industry. I love people, and in this business you are always meeting someone interesting, learning something new, and testing your patience!!! LOL 


I am also a dog person, never a cat person. Have three pups, S80, Poop and Beauford. All rescues. REAL rescues... As in, "found on the side of the highway" rescues! S80 is my celestial twin. She is everything me, only in dog form. 

I recently lost my fourth pup, ******* Blue (age 6) on 11.11.11 at 5:55pm. She had lifelong epilepsy and sudden pheno-toxicity made it necessary for her to be euthanized.

My mom (who was watching her) didn't tell me for four days. 

That was sad. Sorry.  I still really miss her a lot.

Whoa. Why is my dog's name not allowed here?? Weird.  We called her "Fattie Maddie" anyways...

ETA: M A D I S O N.  Why is that a bad word here?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> I miss green trees, warm summers, lightening bugs, and the smell of fresh cut grass of where I'm originally from. ::sigh::


This would describe our summers, I am a through & through country girl, we live on acres & acres, we pick black berries on our backyard paths, then make pies, we can't see our neighbors from our house, they are farmers with corn fields & cows, they harvest some of our land for hay, we enjoy when they make these huge round bales, my kids go climb them & play on them. This could be a scene from the top of our hill but I got it off the net.










We have the "Party place" when my kids want to plan Youth Group events, or just throw a Huge Bash, we do movies outside under the stars, have bonfires, music, lots of food, kids swarming all through the yard ,some bring some fireworks, playing baskeball, volleyball, jumping on the trampoline, laying on Hammocks, filtering on my porch & every room of the house, always a little crazy & lasts into the wee hours in the morning. I enjoy hostessing these things, giving these kids a Safe place to hang out, no booze, or anything that is going to get them in trouble. Always seems there is an extra kid or 2 sleeping over also. 

I am a SAHM who thoroughly enjoys this role, I don't get off "the farm" much but when I do, I very much enjoy talking to people , or when friends hang at our house. I also LOVE photograghy, I near collect cameras, and I am generally the designated Photogragher every where I go, I have always enjoyed "giving people memories". FB is great for this, I don't even have to get them developed anymore ! Though I still often pass them out, still nice to hold a copy in your hands . 

I love to read books & obviously "write" -why forums have such an appeal to me. I love to share experiences, and talk about LIFE, I enjoy a good debate with friends. I love being married , the home is where my heart is ...and I love a good ROCK concert!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, SimplyA... sounds like a wonderful place. Although, personally I'd miss the trees. 

hobbies-- well, really don't have many anymore. If I got off my tushy and did something besides the internet... I might go back to poetry. I used to really enjoy writing poetry in like college days. (not that I was any good). I've dabbled here & there in needle point. I guess I got discouraged because it would take so long to finish a nice piece. I had a really great one going when I was prego with son... It was almost finished. Then when i had him, i set it aside. It has now been lost after 2 moves. (He's 18 now!)

I'd really like sometime to get that pattern started again. (Madonna & Child). I was gonna make it for my MIL & my mom for xmas.. like 18 yrs ago. Guess I don't follow thru on a lot of things! not just personal.

I work pretty hard & long hours at an insurance co. Was a bad year financially. They think we wont be getting any raises next year. (major bummer).

Only one kid, a couple pets, but I guess I really consider them my husbands dog & my son's cat. I've never really gotten into pets that much, but I do find myself petting them when no one else is around. -They'll probably be my soul source of companionship in old age, & I'll probably become a cat lover then.

I don't know why you couldn't put your pet's name on here? Was it *******? It looks like it let me type that. Weird.

Edit- oh strange! It did block out Madi-on. Maybe the TAM forces that be have something against an old president?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> okay since cheating is only physical according to you...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wearing?


Chill AmostR~!!- she is posting this in the "Ladies Lounge". She is NOT trying to hook up with anyone.


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

My wife and I live on the sunny beaches of the Gold Coast, in Australia. I am a graphic designer, she is a physiotherapist, both 29. We've been married 1.5 years and are expecting our first child in 4 months time April 15 (excited is an understatement).

I like the usual guy stuff: footy, fitness, car racing, NBA, but have recently added gardening to my hobbies list (I know, weird for a 29 year old right) I find it relaxing.

I found my way to this forum looking up stuff on pregnancy and children 6 months ago and haven't stopped reading since. I figure being married such a short time, I can learn alot from the experience people on here. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ozwang said:


> I found my way to this forum looking up stuff on pregnancy and children 6 months ago and haven't stopped reading since. I figure being married such a short time, I can learn alot from the experience people on here. :smthumbup:


Alot of people get "hooked" here - once they start posting! There is just so darn many deep conversations- so very much to learn from others experiences.


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

brat30 said:


> So I'm sorry for those of you that have cheating spouses, it really sucks But Lets talk about somthing eles for a change, Tell me alitle about yourself (where your from) some hobbies you may have, What your Doing for Christmas?? My name is Dannielle, I love sewing,Shopping,Gardening,the Wii fit I have a Sheltie (William)who's 4 and a Chiwhawha who's 1 (Zenna). I Hope we can have a "Lighter chat" this might help take our mind off troubling matters,:smthumbup:


Danneille, This is such a refreshing post!!! It would be wonderful if each member would actually post something about themselves besides the bad! Great idea!!!:smthumbup:

I'm a lawyer by profession but a stay at home mom by choice...law will be there loooong after the kids are out of the house. It's important to me to guide those that we brought into the world to be the best they can be (NOT at all saying that working mothers don't...it's just not for me) I absolutely am a dog person. LOVE my 6 year old goldendoodle (golden retriever, poodle mix) He's the goofiest thing ever.

I absolutely love old time black and white movies ...anything with Clark Gable, Rock Hudson, Doris Day, Greta Garbo, or Don Ameche (to name a few). I use to love gardening and hiking (won't get into why stopped....happy post...right?!?)

Anyway, I'm a super procrastinator!!! For example, haven't even started Christmas shopping and I'm posting on this thread!!!:rofl:

Again great idea!!! A truly refreshing breath of fresh air!!!!!

Happy holidays (or enjoy the winter?!?! for those who don't celebrate this time of year.)


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm married, a legal assistant during the week and (until the 31st), I cash count at a retail store.

I really love interior design, baking, looking at houses, shopping, music... I worked out when I had spare time, so I'm hoping to get back to that after the New Year.

I'm also about to start back up in school to get a degree in Restaurant, Hotel & Institutional Management. My dream is to open a cafe/coffeeshop or a small inn (a la Gilmore Girls)... figure I better get an education behind me so that I don't just walk into a bank with a sweet smile and some fabulous muffins and say.. 'I want to open a business - give me some money?' 

I have two beautiful little boys, and I have a daughter somewhere out there that I gave up for adoption at birth... she just turned 13 years old in October... she looks just like me (poor thing)!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

brat30 said:


> its says im sorry that so many people have been cheated on but lets start somthing new to chat about, Whats everyones hobbies, professions, names etc...somthing diffrent its like this is turning into a Jerry springer show lol


SA, where you live reminds me of where we take our getaways. We love to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city. Breathing in clean air and actually seeing stars is good for us. :smthumbup:

I will be a college student in January. Currently, I am taking some much needed time off due to a death in the family and arthritis in my left hand. I was struck by a car last July and now that it is winter, my hand is killing me. 

I spend my days practicing typing to get the speed up for my course and doing mobility exercises for my damaged hand. I also cook, clean and run errands. I am so glad that this break is temporary; I am too bored. Before this, I always worked at call centres. I am so glad to be leaving that industry after six years. If I have to work in one more call centre, I will likely murder my colleagues. :rofl: 

I love to read and keep journals. I have over 30 hardcover notebooks filled with my thoughts since age 14. It is therapeutic and calming. I also enjoy spending time with my nieces and my three closest girlfriends. My marriage is the longest and strongest relationship I have ever been in. We are very affectionate, sexual and romantic. I am the social butterfly who brings excitement and my husband is the shy math genius who steadies my fluttering wings. 

Our kitten provides a chance for us to love something small and sweet. We dote on Sheba and I love how smart and loving our "baby" is. Many childfree people choose to love pets rather than have kids for many reasons.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FirstYearDown said:


> SA, where you live reminds me of where we take our getaways. We love to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city. Breathing in clean air and actually seeing stars is good for us. :smthumbup:


 You know what is funny about us, we STILL like to go to the country even when we take vacations, we have the Amish live in our county too, we had them do our roof last Spring. 

We are such Hill billys, when we were really young , before we married, we took a drive to Washington DC on a whim, got to this huge City parking garage where this guy wanted to take our keys, we didn't know anything about Valet parking -we looked at each other , kinda panicked and left! Drove all the way back home!! Yeah, that was really mindless. 





> Before this, I always worked at call centres. I am so glad to be leaving that industry after six years. If I have to work in one more call centre, I will likely murder my colleagues. :rofl:


 What is a call centre? I used to do telemarketing for a short time....this is going to sound very strange but ..... I could not stand when people were polite to me, listening to all that garbage I had to say, then politely told me they were not interested. What I learned through that job was ---better to be a jerk, hang up , tell me off -at least you are not wasting my time.---as telemarketers must keep yakking & trying to sell to you so long as you are on the other end. They monitor us. I used to get so upset saying all of that -then get a .... "sorry not interested", it made me want to scream. 

My favorite jobs were directly dealing with customers though, none were high paying but I enjoyed working with the public very much. Just not trying to sell something, it was very different if they were coming to me to buy something, that was very enjoyable. And the busier it was , the more I enjoyed it, loved working Christmas Eve on a cash register -time seemed to just fly. 



> I love to read and keep journals. I have over 30 hardcover notebooks filled with my thoughts since age 14. It is therapeutic and calming.


 Now that is a ton of thoughts! I started late in life - last year in fact. I started one for our family, treasured memories, vacation happenings, the funnier moments we still laugh about ....then I started another one -just for me & my husband ...and our journey together. Wish I would have started this long ago. I was more into keeping Photo albums, that too tells a story, those pictures help me remember what I might have forgotten, so it is good. 

*Dean* ...Peter Frampton was popular when I was a young teen, I recall, I remember the Dobie Brothers . I used to carry that old rock magazine "Creem" around in high school-read that in study halls - I was the girl who knew all about the bands pretty much. I think I would have made a fine groupie if I wasn't so religious back then. One thing I could never give up was my Rock music, going to church every week then basting Highway to Hell when I was alone at home, I was mixed up ! 

My favorite band today is Shinedown. Went to 3 of their concerts in the past year, one we were inches from the Mosh Pit, very close to the stage -and we were surfing bodies over our heads, that was a little crazy indeed! 

Then I went to record "Second Chance" there masterpeice, I was so proud of myself .... had the whole thing, I was cose to the stage - wanted to put this on Facebook.... we get in the truck after and my husband says to me...."Was you taping that for me?" I said "What?".... he says ..."didn't you see that girl pulling up her top !? I was like WHAT !!! Here I did notice this chick on her BF's shoulders with her arms in the air getting into the music, but I was focused on the band, not her, but here, she was lifting her top up & down flashing them, yeah bright lights from the stage & her boobs -well there went my Facebook video! :rofl:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> You know what is funny about us, we STILL like to go to the country even when we take vacations, we have the Amish live in our county too, we had them do our roof last Spring. I want to go to Amish country too!
> 
> We are such Hill billys, when we were really young , before we married, we took a drive to Washington DC on a whim, got to this huge City parking garage where this guy wanted to take our keys, we didn't know anything about Valet parking -we looked at each other , kinda panicked and left! Drove all the way back home!! Yeah, that was really mindless. :lol: Hey, you are just not used to city life. Nothing wrong with that; I still think seeing farm animals is breathtaking.:rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

*Dean* said:


> Traditions & a Trip 28 yrs ago that changed my life forever
> 
> 
> It couldn't get any better than growing up in Ca.
> ...


Dean...that is so romantic. Thanks for sharing that with us!!:smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Dean* said:


> Silence for a few seconds, then I reached across the table and held on to both her hands. Looked into her eyes and said, "You know I'm the one. I'm the one your going to have children with, I'm the one your going to grow old with, lets get married tonight".
> 
> She got excited and said ok. We blew off Steve Martin, went and picked out a ring and got married that night.
> 
> Today, in a few hours we will leave on our annual ski trip, daughters are going with us.


Love this - beautiful story, loved the part about her making you wait to spend the night -that was "special" and crashing into the snow looking into her eyes laughing & kissing . 

Heartwarming. 

All those years together - Makes me think of songs like this:

Alan Jackson - Remember When - YouTube

.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I loved reading Dean's story!

The OP asked about hobbies and to share details about ourselves. Well, I'm peering through this catwoman mask and will share a little about a hobby I used to have .....it's what led me to my husband. 

When I was around 15-16, I became hooked on collecting vinyl and learned all I could about the producers and the music etc. so I knew what was going on in the scene. I started hanging out with others at the record store and doing guest-spots. At 17, it seems that I had bigger balls than I do now, as I turned up to a local community radio station and basically said "I want to be a DJ". I had the name and concept of my show ready. I just needed a time-slot and to be shown how to use a radio console lol. They had me sit in with another presenter and then gave me an afternoon trial where I was in the deep-end on air. This was only meant to be for an hour before their prime time spot. The following presenter cancelled and they asked if I could fill in for the next two hours as well. Thankfully I had enough records with me to pull it off. 

They were pleased and a few months later a time-slot became available which was offered to me. I had a weekly late night show for about 4 years. My husband had moved from the US and was flicking through the radio, searching for a station that reminded him of back home. During its first year, he found my show and stopped scanning for stations.

I was used to having listeners calling in to request songs etc. and I'd played a few gigs out too so it goes with the territory that I had some male admirers; I guess being a female DJ was a slight novelty. I was usually in the studio with my friend who'd answer the phone for me while I lined up tracks. Sometimes listeners would ask to have a quick chat with me. When hubs phoned in, my friend would excitedly point to the phone and mouth "It's the American!" heheh...and we'd be play fighting over who got to speak with him. Long story short, hubs phoned in and spoke with me for a few weeks before we met. We're the same age, we didn't even think to ask what each other looked like, we were both mutually attracted through our voices. 17 years later, the rest is history.

A short time after we started dating, one of his friends told me they knew whenever my show was on because hubs would opt to stay home or make them tune-in while they were out. He'd make them be quiet while I was talking so he could hear my voice lol. For years I teased him that he was my groupie. But truth be told, whenever the phone rang in the studio I always hoped it was him. Maybe I was actually _his_ groupie.  I just had the advantage of being able to select songs and dedicate them to him. 

I'd emigrated from another country, just as hubs, and we met here because he phoned to speak with me at my radio show. My DJ days are in the past but I honestly feel the reason for this hobby (unknowingly at the time), was so that him and I could meet ....but maybe that's the romantic in me talking.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Another amazing story Heartsbeating. I had no idea you met over the radio!! How exciting is that, voices in the night ! That IS soooooo romantic ! A weekly night show for 4 years!! You was an "on the air" celebrity! What a uniquie gift .  You do some exciting things girl , between this & roller derbying, darn , I am jealous!

A female DJ .....I know how WONDERFUL they can be... it was a particular female DJ that I seen in action at a friends Reception ........that literally *Inspired me *to have a BIG wedding.... (before that night, I never gave it much thought )...she was a barrel of FUN, I never had so much laughter & crazy dancing anywhere else- I don't know, she stood out. I decided that night ...."I want this"... a night to remember just like this .....I was sure to get her name & # before we left.... 

I called her up a few months later & planned our wedding around HER SCHEDULE, she probably thought I was really weird -cause I even told her this. I hope she was flattered. She was just so lively, unexpected things, her comments & such... 

.... like getting the crowd all riled up for him to take my garter off ......then she'd pause & add something like ".......with your TEETH" ....he was such a shy boy, he laughed , turned beet red - with the whole crowd egging him on -there was no backing down..... Great great memories. She even got the guy who caught it - to put it on the girl with his teeth, funny they started dating after that , complete strangers. 

She was a part of all of that. 

Female Dj's with alot of creative Charisma ...there are the best in my book !


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: My dad was JUST like you, Dean! He even had a Chargers helmet he'd wear in the house during a game 

He was such a fan!!! Funny how I married a man who doesn't like sports. SCORE!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

that_girl said:


> :rofl: My dad was JUST like you, Dean! He even had a Chargers helmet he'd wear in the house during a game
> 
> He was such a fan!!! Funny how I married a man who doesn't like sports. SCORE!


Are you saying it isn't normal to wear a Charger helmet around the house during the game? Maybe that's why everyone looks at me funny


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Are you saying it isn't normal to wear a Charger helmet around the house during the game? Maybe that's why everyone looks at me funny


:rofl: And he would yell at the TV and ask it questions!

"IS THAT HOW WE PLAY!? IS IT?! GAHHH!" :rofl:

My mom had a joke that she could walk through the living room naked (and she is a cutie) and he would have asked her to move. LOL! Craziness.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

that_girl said:


> :rofl: My dad was JUST like you, Dean! He even had a Chargers helmet he'd wear in the house during a game
> 
> He was such a fan!!! Funny how I married a man who doesn't like sports. SCORE!


On any day when San Diego is playing Oakland, I wear a Rivers jersey and an Oakland Raiders thong going up the crack of my ass because that's where THEY belong. 

GO BOLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

I don't watch sports. Ever. And I like it that way.


Although I did play softball for 11 years as a kid. Got pretty good. And now, there's something to be said about going to a baseball stadium...seeing the grass, smelling the smells. it's magic to me. My dad took me to Dodger stadium and the Angels stadium all the time. He helped build Angels stadium so we had passes for years.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Another amazing story Heartsbeating. I had no idea you met over the radio!! How exciting is that, voices in the night ! That IS soooooo romantic ! A weekly night show for 4 years!! You was an "on the air" celebrity! What a uniquie gift .  You do some exciting things girl , between this & roller derbying, darn , I am jealous!
> 
> A female DJ .....I know how WONDERFUL they can be... it was a particular female DJ that I seen in action at a friends Reception ........that literally *Inspired me *to have a BIG wedding.... (before that night, I never gave it much thought )...she was a barrel of FUN, I never had so much laughter & crazy dancing anywhere else- I don't know, she stood out. I decided that night ...."I want this"... a night to remember just like this .....I was sure to get her name & # before we left....
> 
> ...


Ha! Love it :smthumbup:

As for weddings - that sounds too much pressure for me!! I think I'd be too nervous knowing it's such a special memory for people. I'm glad you found a good DJ and had such good fun because of what she could bring.


----------



## johniori1 (Dec 28, 2011)

i can't read your question


----------

